
Exploiting Node.js Deserialization Bug for Remote Code Execution - fagnerbrack
https://opsecx.com/index.php/2017/02/08/exploiting-node-js-deserialization-bug-for-remote-code-execution/
======
fagnerbrack
This vulnerability is really naive. Put it in the level of SQL injection rly

